# ¿Es posible comprar oro anonimamente y sin dejar ningún rastro?



## Burbuoso (1 Dic 2011)

Quizás peque de ingenuo, pero me arriesgo a recibir bofetadas.......

¿Existe alguna manera fiable de comprar metales de forma completamente anónima y sin que quede ningún rastro de la operación a efectos de hacienda u otros "depredadores" del sistema en un hipotético futuro semimadmaxista?

Me explico, las compras en efectivo entre particulares tienen el problema de posibles "desviaciones" en la calidad y pureza del metal, ¿y luego a quien reclamarías?

Las tiendas físicas y on line no tienen este problema, hay a quien reclamar, pero a cambio quedas "marcado". Ante una hipotética y futura confiscación, expropiación u otra forma de control de los metales y sus poseedores por parte del "Estado" simplemente habría que acudir a los registros de operaciones de estas tiendas y hacerse con los listados........

Ante estos problemas, ¿qué soluciones ofrecen los veteranos metaleros, existe la posibilidad de hacer compras "seguras"?


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Dic 2011)

Empezamos estudiando el proceso de trabajo (véase capítulo quinto) en abstracto, independientemente de sus formas históricas, como un proceso entre el hombre y la naturaleza. Decíamos allí: “Si analizamos todo este proceso desde el punto de vista de su resultado, del producto, vemos que ambos factores, los medios de trabajo y el objeto sobre que éste recae, son los medios de producción, y el trabajo un trabajo productivo.” Y en nota, añadimos: “Este con¬cepto del trabajo productivo, tal como se desprende desde el punto de vista del proceso simple de trabajo, no basta, ni mucho menos, para el proceso capitalista de producción.” Esta tesis es la que hemos de desarrollar ahora.


----------



## fff (1 Dic 2011)

Burbuoso dijo:


> Ante una hipotética y futura confiscación, expropiación u otra forma de control de los metales y sus poseedores por parte del "Estado" simplemente habría que acudir a los registros de operaciones de estas tiendas y hacerse con los listados........



Hombre, el dia que eso pase estaremos en guerra o en una dictadura... No creo que se acerquen a tu casa porque tengas 1 onza de oro...

Ahora bien, [modo listillo on], si me das la pasta te compro el oro por ti, más una semi-modesta comision


----------



## relyer (1 Dic 2011)

Burbuoso dijo:


> Quizás peque de ingenuo, pero me arriesgo a recibir bofetadas.......
> 
> ¿Existe alguna manera fiable de comprar metales de forma completamente anónima y sin que quede ningún rastro de la operación a efectos de hacienda u otros "depredadores" del sistema en un hipotético futuro semimadmaxista?
> 
> ...



Como ya pasé por una paranoia parecida, pues tranquilo, que no van a ir casa por casa pidiendo tu oro con detectores de metal. Sólo tienes que decir que ya no lo tienes, que lo revendiste a un particular, etc.


----------



## Burbuoso (1 Dic 2011)

fff dijo:


> Hombre, el dia que eso pase estaremos en guerra o en una dictadura...



Precisamente trato de plantear lo que ocurriría en esos escenarios....No tan lejanos como pueda alguno pensar......

Veo que la posibilidad que planteo no es tan fácil como parece.......Dejando los capotazos y vaciles de lado......¿ Hay alguien que me sepa decir como comprar con seguridad y sin dejar ningún rastro o no existe tal posibilidad?


----------



## fff (1 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Entonces te preguntaran por que no aparecen en tu declaracion de la renta las plusvalias. Sancionado. De una forma u otra te trincan la pasta.



Lo perdí... o me robaron :fiufiu:


----------



## Vidar (1 Dic 2011)

Burbuoso dijo:


> Precisamente trato de plantear lo que ocurriría en esos escenarios....No tan lejanos como pueda alguno pensar......
> 
> Veo que la posibilidad que planteo no es tan fácil como parece.......Dejando los capotazos y vaciles de lado......¿ Hay alguien que me sepa decir como comprar con seguridad y sin dejar ningún rastro o no existe tal posibilidad?



Si, compra moneda bullion reconocida a particulares.


----------



## karlilatúnya (1 Dic 2011)

Prueba de comprar en una tienda fisica,en efectivo y sin dar ningún dato a ver que pasa.Si te piden dni dices que no lo llevas y si te piden tus datos das otros diferentes a los tuyos,o simplemente te largas por la puerta sin más.
un saludo.


----------



## serhost (1 Dic 2011)

Ante una dictadura similar, se impondría el pago por tarjeta ÚNICO Y EXCLUSIVO y con e-cartilla de racionamiento que sólo podrías consultar con tu DNI-E.


----------



## fff (1 Dic 2011)

Y de todas maneras una cosa, lo que deberias pensar es como venderlo, y para vender una cosa que vale 1000 o mas, tendras que hacer dni/factura


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (1 Dic 2011)

Poderse, se puede, pero claro, te expones a todos los riesgos que te acechan cuando haces algo de extranjis (estafa, fraude, incapacidad para reclamar nada jurídicamente, etc.). Si por ejemplo consigues unas onzas de oro puro y luego resulta que es menos puro de lo que te decían (que te han tangao, vaya), no podrías hacer nada y tal, y tal.

Pero vamos, tú mismo.


----------



## serhost (1 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> En muchas empresas se esta imponiendo la moda de no cobrar en efectivo, por eso de que no trinque la pasta el empleado o el comercial de turno ... De una forma u otra se impone el dinero de plastico y controlan todas nuestras transacciones. Ah y lo del DNI-E porque funciona muy mal todavia pero en unos años super jodidos, van a saber todos nuestros habitos. No quiero ni imaginar un HOTMAIL o registro en un foro publico que haya que firmar digitalmente.



¿De qué empresas hablas?.

Por cierto, yo apoyaría el dinero de plástico en exclusiva si también fuese anónimo hasta cierta cantidad (que por comprar en el super, pagar el pan o un café y demás no se supiera quien lo paga, sólo quien lo cobra).


----------



## HRM (1 Dic 2011)

Si tanto te interesa comprar elige una bullion de las más conocidas. Es facil reconocer cuando son falsas. Si quieres más info, ya sabes...

Aunque he de decirte que hay varios waltrapas en este foro que están para hacer negocio y para eso meten miedo generalizado a través de multinick's. A río revuelto, ganancia de pescadores.


----------



## Kemal Platatürk (1 Dic 2011)

fff dijo:


> Lo perdí... o me robaron :fiufiu:



enseñanos la denunsia paisa

ves el problema sigue estando ahi por ahi no puedes tirar

como compras numi sin factura asete esperto como te disen y asi te engañan dificil


----------



## serhost (1 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Hace 1 mes lo comprobé en una empresa familiar relacionada con madera. Me toco ir al BBVA porque el efectivo les daba alergia. Tiempo al tiempo, todo en plástico ya lo veras.



Que las empresas prescindan del servicio de caja y éste se lo haga un banco es un tema distinto.


----------



## serhost (1 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No entiendo a donde quieres llegar a parar. Queria decir que se esta imponiendo el dinero en plastico en cualquier contratacion de bienes y servicios. Esto conlleva un registro de habitos de consumo por parte de papa estado.



En el caso concreto que mencionas no lo veo así. Seguramente sería un mayorista que en contadas ocasiones haría venta al detalle.

En cuanto a lo de que se impone el dinero de plástico si debo darte la razón, cada vez más.


----------



## duval81 (1 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Exigid siempre factura y dejaros de paranoias. En el peor de los casos al vender pagareis las plusvalias. Si no teneis prueba de compra no podreis demostrar que la adquiristeis legitimamente. A medida que suba el precio se hara necesario demostrar su procedencia legitima. Y en caso de contratar un seguro del hogar o realizar un envio con valor declarado teneis una factura del valor de compra. Para todo lo demas el foro de conspiranoia.



¿Y cómo haces tal cosa entre particulares?


----------



## fff (1 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Y cómo haces tal cosa entre particulares?



1.- No compres lo que no sepas.
2.- Si no te fias, no compres. Compra solo del que te fies.
3.- Peso y medidas en una moneda deberian ser tus mejores bazas.


----------



## plastic_age (1 Dic 2011)

Si vives por la zona de Barcelona, la mejor opción es el andorrano, tanto en compra como en venta.
Por debajo de los 3000 € no tienen la obligación de informar a Hacienda.


----------



## hortera (1 Dic 2011)

Si, es posible comprar anonimamente oro, en una de esas maquinas expendedoras que hay en algun hotel madrileño y algun aeropuerto internacional tambien....que luego te piden una factura de compra para venderselo a una empresa, mentira, eso pasaria en el caso de un lingote numerado pero con una krugerrand nadie te va a pedir eso, si la has robado nadie puede saberlo pues hay millones de krugerrands y no estan idenficadas individualmente.


----------



## Magick (3 Dic 2011)

Compra en un establecimiento de confianza en el que sepas que no te la están metiendo doblada, con factura. Al par de horas te diriges a la comisaria y denuncias que de camino a tu casa en un lugar determinado en el que por supuesto no hay cámaras de seguridad se te ha cruzado un coche y a punta de pistola te han robado el metal, porque probablemente te vieron salir del negocio en cuestión. 
Tendrás metal certificado para revenderlo cuando quieras entre particulares pero a efectos fiscales es como si no lo tuvieras.
Compañero, la cosa está muyyyyy jodida y, o se le echa un poco de cara al asunto o nos comen vivos.


----------



## Vidar (3 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Entonces te preguntaran por que no aparecen en tu declaracion de la renta las plusvalias. Sancionado. De una forma u otra te trincan la pasta.



¿como calcularía la Agencia a cuanto has vendido para aplicarte el palo?

Puedes haber vendido por debajo de lo que compraste y no tienes nada que declarar...


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Dic 2011)

Cuando el proceso de trabajo es puramente individual, se con¬centran en un solo obrero todas las funciones que más tarde se disocian. Este obrero se vigila a sí mismo en la apropiación indi¬vidual de los objetos que le ofrece la naturaleza para los fines de su vida. Más tarde, es vigilado en esta actividad.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (3 Dic 2011)

Lo último que ha dicho Gamusino30 es muy bueno, y me recuerda lo que pasaba hasta hace 30 años, de vez en cuando, en los pueblos de mi Castilla profunda: algún espabilado más bien analfabeto y sin mucha cultura, compraba algún terrenito con dinero negro y para ahorrarse además los gastos de escritura y registro, decía,

"pues ná, paisano, hacemos un contrato privau y yo te doy tól dinero a tocateja, y yas'tá"

El otro le decía que sí, y si era un poco caradura, tras pillar la pasta, ¡¡le volvía a vender el inmueble a otro fulano!! :XX::XX::XX: 

Y sí, esto es real como la vida misma.


----------



## Magick (3 Dic 2011)

gamusino30, hueles mal...:abajo:


----------



## gurrumino (3 Dic 2011)

Magick dijo:


> gamusino30, hueles mal...:abajo:




¿ y eso ?, es que no lo pillo , aunque no vaya conmigo.


----------



## serhost (3 Dic 2011)

Estoy viendo por curiosidad ya que os leía hablar de los krugerrands el precio de uno ¿No os parece un poco demencial tener una monedita en casa que vale más de 1.000 lereles? (¿o he leído/entendido mal el precio?)


----------



## serhost (4 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues porqué dice ud. esto?; yo sé de algunos que tienen billetitos de 500€ en casa y se quedan tan panchos, si ellos pueden porque otros no pueden tener _moneditas _ en casa o no en casa?, es posible que las tengan en otros lares, no es demencial es una cuestión de donde resguardar con cierta seguridad tus bienes; mire, no es acaso demencial tener un Audi A4 o un Mercedes pasando la noche en la calle, a la intemperie, sufriendo lluvia, pedrisco y solana, vandalismos como rayas o golpes, etc., por no pagar una plaza de garaje porque están muuuy caras? :8: despues de gastarse varios miles en su compra, yo estaria de los nervios pues aprecio las cosas de valor y más si son de calidad, si uno gusta tener cosas de valor y calidad al menos ha de preocuparse por ellas, proteger y resguardar es lo lógico en estos casos, mala suerte si tienes mala fortuna en el fin pero al menos habrás puesto de tu parte los medios para protegerlos; en esta vida seguridad no hay al 100% en nada, puedes invertir y perder, puedes tener un Rolex o un Casio, si por estar padeciendo de si te roban el Rolex te pones un Casio le estarán restando a su forma de entender la vida calidad a la misma; de otra parte no significa que si ud. tiene que moverse por la noche en una zona de la ciudad donde cree que puede sufrir algún percance pues se deje el Rolex en casa y se pone un Casio, habrá actuado de forma inteligente, cada situación es diferente aunque el control total nunca lo tendremos, la vida sigue y la vida es asi, y si, tengo un Rolex y un Casio.



Debes tener bastante dinero si no te preocupa tener una (o varias como muchos foreros) monedas de 1OZ de ese valor en casa.

De relojes tengo un Lotus normalito (< 60 leuros), que si me roban no me da dolor de cabeza. Calidad de vida... pues la que se puede, me da para hacer un viajecillo al año por Europa.

Estos foros más que burbuja deberían llamarse Ricos Anónimos S.A. que envidia que me dáis...

Firmado: Un mileurista-lonchafinista


----------



## xmaniac (4 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Sumale unos eureles mas. Y ahora multiplicala por 4 o 5 moneditas (minimo) y dime si merece la pena hacer esas compras sin prueba de compra o garantia de procedencia.
> 
> Y luego a postear peliculas de que viene el lobo.
> 
> La seguridad y garantias no tienen precio, para todo lo demas los consejos de los pomperos que no tienen mas que dudas.



sinceramente pocas veces pido factura de nada y cuando la pido la verdad es que la suelo perder. el pedir factura de algo de más de 1000€ me parece correcto pero sus argumentos me parecen de asustaviejas. no por tenerla sin factura eres un criminal y debe caer sobre ti el peso de la ley. no más que si tienes en casa 5 billetes de 500€ o 3 TVs de plasma de 2000. nadie va a entrar a registrar tu casa a ver si tienes oro escondido y si entran para registrar tu casa por otros motivos y encuentran oro poco problema veo (como si encuentran efectivo) a no ser que seas narcotraficante...entonces sí


----------



## serhost (4 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Sumale unos eureles mas. Y ahora multiplicala por 4 o 5 moneditas (minimo) y dime si merece la pena hacer esas compras sin prueba de compra o garantia de procedencia.
> 
> Y luego a postear peliculas de que viene el lobo.
> 
> La seguridad y garantias no tienen precio, para todo lo demas los consejos de los pomperos que no tienen mas que dudas.



Evidentemente, en eso nunca te he quitado la razón. Sobre todo por un motivo ¿cómo sabes que el oro es auténtico?. Sabiendo la procedencia y teniendo factura el riesgo disminuye algo, aunque siempre está ahí.

Salvo que en este foro seáis todos expertos en oro (yo no lo soy ni sabría distinguirlo de la propia pirita o de cualquier metal pintado de dorado) ya me dirá el autor del hilo como sabe que lo que le venden es oro auténtico o no.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (4 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues hace 30 años los paisanos de la Castilla profunda erán como los de Puerto Hurraco; cejijuntos y malencaros, como les hicieses una faena de esas te esperan detras de un tocho de una era y ta apañaban toas juntas sin factura y sin ná.



Pues no, me temo que no, (y lo sé bien, porque yo nací y me crié en uno de esos pueblos, hace muchas décadas ya, y hablo de primera mano). El castellano viejo era un tío de orden, al que saltarse la ley con mayúsculas le repelía, y con respeto cuasi reverencial por el médico, el maestro, el notario y el cura del pueblo, así que esas cosas le dejaban un poco fuera de juego. 

Otra cosa es que el Paco se acueste con tu hermana y luego no se case con ella,  ahí sí, la sangre corre día y noche sin cesar durante semanas . Y es que, lo importante es lo importante.


----------



## serhost (4 Dic 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joer, lo que hay que leer en este foro ultimamente...Anda, gamusino30, vete a contar películas de ciencia ficción a otro foro (y revisa tu ortografía).
> 
> 
> La cuestión es muy simple. El que no sepa reconocer monedas de oro que no las compre. Se tarda 5 minutos en aprender. Yo mismo por un café he enseñado a muchos foreros.
> ...



Ilústranos como distingues oro ¡eminencia! porque creo recordar que hace unos pocos meses habían detenido a alguien que había logrado colar en los compro oro un falso lingote o similar (creo recordar haber leído que por dentro tenia otro material no atraíble por imán).

Además, en algunos (vale que muy concretos) bancos, se ha detectado algún lingote suelto (creo que de los numerados) por dentro con "sorpresa" creo recordar que eso lo leí aquí.

Después de eso ¿como sabes si una moneda es auténtica o una muy buena falsificación?


----------



## Eldenegro (4 Dic 2011)

serhost dijo:


> Ilústranos como distingues oro ¡eminencia! porque creo recordar que hace unos pocos meses habían detenido a alguien que había logrado colar en los compro oro un falso lingote o similar (creo recordar haber leído que por dentro tenia otro material no atraíble por imán).
> 
> Además, en algunos (vale que muy concretos) bancos, se ha detectado algún lingote suelto (creo que de los numerados) por dentro con "sorpresa" creo recordar que eso lo leí aquí.
> 
> Después de eso ¿como sabes si una moneda es auténtica o una muy buena falsificación?



JOiga, Hustec!

Si practica un poco de arqueologia foril y se pasa por los hilos del Oro (hay 5 en el principal) podra aprender mucho.


----------



## serhost (4 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> JOiga, Hustec!
> 
> Si practica un poco de arqueologia foril y se pasa por los hilos del Oro (hay 5 en el principal) podra aprender mucho.



¡Haré caso a su sabio consejo!. El tema es que aún no he llegado a los citados hilos, como vd ve aún soy nuevo y sigo leyendo.

Perdone la ignorancia de este pepito de ternera queriendo convertirse en bistec!


----------



## fakio13 (6 Dic 2011)

*y en Bruselas?*

Hola.
Tenéis idea de si en el gold4ex de Bruselas te han de identificar obligatoriamente si vas a por unas cuantas monedas de oro?
En ese caso, comunican al fisco (español y/o belga)?
Hay un umbral por debajo del cual no lo hacen (3000 euros, por ejemplo) o siempre? O a petición del cliente puede que no?
Tenéis experiencia propia o ajena en ello?
Es que voy a ir con unos amiguetes por alli en pocos dias, e igual aprovecho.
Gracias!


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (12 Dic 2011)

fakio13 dijo:


> Hola.
> Tenéis idea de si en el gold4ex de Bruselas te han de identificar obligatoriamente si vas a por unas cuantas monedas de oro?
> En ese caso, comunican al fisco (español y/o belga)?
> Hay un umbral por debajo del cual no lo hacen (3000 euros, por ejemplo) o siempre? O a petición del cliente puede que no?
> ...



Creo recordar alguna experiencia contada por foreros al respecto y que no tuvieron que identificarse.

No sé si es por poca cantidad o que.


----------



## fakio13 (19 Dic 2011)

*yastá....*

Me autorrespondo:

En golforex no te piden datos si haces compra por debajo de 2500 pavos, a partir de ahi se llevan tu DNI xa fotocopiarlo. Eso sí, te perjuran que la información es sólo interna y no la ve hacienda ni naide+. Tenían stock de maples y krugers, de lo demás, flojos (decir que era viernes a las 15h, casi).

En eurogold: compra inferior a 2500--no te identifican; 2500-10.000: les dices de boquilla tu nombre y dirección; más de 10.000 -- DNI .

No sé, igual a alguien le sirve, porque yo fui un poco a salto de mata...
Mu güena la servesa.


----------

